# Eating from nature



## alba (May 25, 2009)

After reading how people in Africa can become self sufficient by getting a goat and letting it forage off of the earth, I am wondering what to PLANT for a goat so it can eat naturally like they do in nature.

If you plant a field of alfalfa, and a good grass, some sunflowers, maybe a bit of corn, and have plenty of weeds, plants, and trees all around...  would that actually be sufficient for them to feed themselves?

ETA perhaps some wild berry bushes, wild strawberries, and grape vines for treats?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

There's a goat pasture seed mix on fiascofarms.com

If you want to make your own, do research on what plants have large amounts of protein, carbs, fats, minerals and vitamins and provide a little of each.  Don't forget to watch out for poisonous plants!

I'd make sure there are maple and birch trees, red clover, some grass that is fiberous that grows in your area, oats, rye, alfalfa, maybe timothy.  Put anything that will grow and will not kill your goats, and they will feed themselves.


----------



## alba (May 26, 2009)

Great!
they list
Goat Pasture Seed Mix

20# fescue*
15# orchardgrass
25# bluegrass
10# red clover
10# ladino clover
10# lespedeza (Korean)
10# alfalfa
other additions could be: Rye Grass, Lucerne, Chicory, Yarrow, Burnet, Sheep's Parsley, White Clover, assorted herbs 


This is almost identical to some wildlife food plot seed  like to grow pasture for deer and turkeys. I think I will pick up a sack. Some even have soy and legumes in the mix for high protein.


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 31, 2009)

Where would you pick up or order a bag of this goat mix? Or is it something you have to mix yourself?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 31, 2009)

that is something you have to buy an mix yourself.an itll cost you big bucks.some clover seed is $100/50lbs.


----------



## alba (Jun 11, 2009)

a lot of the wildlife feed plot seed contain these ingredients. They are pretty reasonable too.
I figure it is worth it. Pay now for seed in the field or CONSTANTLY pay later for bags of feed all year round.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 11, 2009)

Does the fescue and rye grass need to be endophyte free?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2009)

The fescue can become toxic, especially in drought years.  They make nontoxic fescue called Max Q and that's what we used along with chicory, orchard grass, and ladino clover.


----------

